# Condensation pooling under water reservoir



## Deansie26 (Jan 16, 2017)

I've just purchased a new Emc Elektronika which I'm extremely happy with but I've already noticed something that I feel will be an issue I'll need to remedy.

The plastic water tank is covered with the stainless steel cover which I'm assuming is the same on many machines, tonight on refilling the tank I noticed condensation in the stainless steel lid. It was not a hot day today and with the weather getting warmer this will only get worse. If the machine was on all day on a hot day the evap could be quite a lot and possibly be running down behind the water tank which is not ideal. Is this a common issue?

Thanks


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Are you covering the top of the machine by any chance? On my Pro 700 the thank's lid is the top tray, which doesn't have holes where it covers the tank part but it has wholes everywhere else. I must admit this is something I never noticed / observed on my machine, but will take a closer look tomorrow.


----------



## Deansie26 (Jan 16, 2017)

No I've not covered it. I'll take photos tomorrow also but it is an issue for me I'll be adding a perspex top for the water tank me thinks.

Its be on most of the day so the water in the tank had become warmed obviously, be surprised if only found on my machine.


----------



## Deansie26 (Jan 16, 2017)

After the machine has been on a while condensation gatherers here and runs down.

  

  

It then pools under the water reservoir.

  

I cut this slim perspex sheet to sit on top but I didn't expect to be doing a MOD on s 5 day old machine, do other machines in this price range have water tank lids or just the stainless steel flap like I do as this must be a common issue if they don't?

Love to hear some feed back on this.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

That's not great. I've checked mine, and I see no condensation forming what so ever. Saying that, I don't leave my machine on all day. I noticed that your talk is rather full - have you checked if the same happens if you don't fill the tank as much?


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

TBH, I'd contact BB and ask them the question (I am assuming you bought from them). Even send them the photos. And see what they say. For reference, on my Pro 700, the design is different, where the whole of of the top of the machine is a tray which can be lifted. I owned a Rocket Cellini (HX) briefly, and the design of the lid was similar to yours. It is not split in two like on your machine. Keep us posted and good luck.


----------



## Deansie26 (Jan 16, 2017)

Thanks for your reply, I'm sure having the machine on for a good part of the day is the reason as the water does get slightly warmed. Maybe there not used to getting sold in colder climates lol.

I'd rather not try the less filled tank option as it seems to defeat the purpose of you no what I mean lol.

Ill emailed be just to let them know and make Emc aware.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

The lid on the R58 has a plastic section which the Evo didn't have. I didn't have a condensation problem on the Evo so I'm not sure why they decided too add it because the middle section *does* get condensation. At least it drips directly back into the tank though.

Just as an aside, the R58 tank is slightly shorter than the Evo.


----------



## mancbeginner (May 4, 2015)

MildredM said:


> The lid on the R58 has a plastic section which the Evo didn't have. I didn't have a condensation problem on the Evo so I'm not sure why they decided too add it because the middle section *does* get condensation. At least it drips directly back into the tank though.
> 
> Just as an aside, the R58 tank is slightly shorter than the Evo.


My Appartemento has the same design, I wondered if the idea was to make sure the condensation went back into the tank, but maybe I am giving the designers too much credit ?


----------



## Deansie26 (Jan 16, 2017)

Seems to coincidental doesn't it, least you both can lift your lid directly off where as mine is attached to will run down when lifted. It's minor as this little perspex piece has solved the issue but it does seem like a design issue.

Thanks for the photo Mildred. Do you leave your machines on for long periods?


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Deansie26 said:


> Seems to coincidental doesn't it, least you both can lift your lid directly off where as mine is attached to will run down when lifted. It's minor as this little perspex piece has solved the issue but it does seem like a design issue.
> 
> Thanks for the photo Mildred. Do you leave your machines on for long periods?


A pleasure! Yes, all day, 8am to 6.30pm.

You really don't want water down there under the tank. Glad your Perspex has solved an irritating issue


----------



## Deansie26 (Jan 16, 2017)

Came home today and the perspex had warped so will need a more right plastic.

Will be contacting ECM about this


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

As an ECM owner it doesn't sound right Deansie - I'm sure BB will help u sort it even if only as an agent to deal with ECM


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Deansie26 said:


> Came home today and the perspex had warped so will need a more right plastic.
> 
> Will be contacting ECM about this


I wondered if it might. My lid seems quite hot (the Evo wasn't, particularly). Yes, BB will be able to help


----------



## Deansie26 (Jan 16, 2017)

Do you leave your machine on for long periods Kenny? The condensation does not surprise me as if the machine is on for any length of time then the water will warm and if warmer than the temp of the room evaporation will occur it the fact there is no lid or the like to stop this is what really surprises me Kenny, ill keep you posted.


----------



## Deansie26 (Jan 16, 2017)

Try again with thicker acyrilic, glass next if this warps


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

On a weekend mine can be on for 14 hours - no condensation though mine is plumbed in to the mains


----------



## Deansie26 (Jan 16, 2017)

Ah there's the reason you might not have had this issue, presumptuous on my part maybe. I'd look to plumb in once the my kitchen is redone, would be great.


----------

